# Micheal Redd...



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Very good offensive player, but jeez 1.2 assists per game? That has to be the lowest assist numbers for any starting guard in the league and certainly any "star" guard. I know he's a shooter and not a passer but how do you average 25ppg and 1 assist? I know the guy sees double teams every once in a while, and he gets to the FT line 9 times a game so he has to be drawing defenses in and their has to be guys open, so what gives? On top of that he averages 2.4 turnovers, which adds onto to the fact that he does handle the ball enough to be getting assists. At this pace he would have twice as many turnovers as assists which seems crazy.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Shanghai Kid said:


> Very good offensive player, but jeez 1.2 assists per game? That has to be the lowest assist numbers for any starting guard in the league and certainly any "star" guard. I know he's a shooter and not a passer but how do you average 25ppg and 1 assist? I know the guy sees double teams every once in a while, and he gets to the FT line 9 times a game so he has to be drawing defenses in and their has to be guys open, so what gives? On top of that he averages 2.4 turnovers, which adds onto to the fact that he does handle the ball enough to be getting assists. At this pace he would have twice as many turnovers as assists which seems crazy.



And the past 2 seasons he finished averaging 2.3asts. I would think he had more also.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Why would Redd pass the ball? That's TJ Ford's job.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

That's like Reggie Miller and Allan Houston. Reggie Miller averaged 3 assists per game for his career, and Allan Houston averaged like 2.7 or something like that. Those guys are just iso-type shooters that really don't go to the basket all that much. What's surprising about Redd is that he's actually pretty quick and flashes some good handles, but he's pretty much a pure scorer, and that's the role he plays. I do agree that 25 PPG on 1 APG and twice as many TO's as AST isn't that good for a guard, but that's the style of player he is.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

A shooting guard's job is to shoot. Redd is a shooting guard, don't be surprised.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I've seen a few other shooting guards with higher ast stats(Rip, TMAC, Ginobili, etc.) but I do agree they concentrate more on shooting the ball and scoring.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

KennethTo said:


> A shooting guard's job is to shoot. Redd is a shooting guard, don't be surprised.



That's a little too simplistic.


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

I like watching Redd--he's smooth and a fantastic shooter. Eric Neel once called him "a quiet, killing scoring machine" or something to that effect. One of the few "shooters" in the league who have bridged the gap to becoming "scorers". There's a difference, and it's important. Some guys get it and some guys don't.

But Redd doesn't really give you much else. Average rebounder. Bad passer. Bad defender. Seems like a nice guy though.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

He is what he is. He used to be more of a playmaker and defender in college but he's settled into being an elite gunner. I think the Bucks are trying to go to a Pistons-esque route where all five players know their role and specialize at certain things, so Redd's lack of assists is not an issue for them.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

You gotta look at his playing style though..90% of the time he is in control of the ball is during a set play for him.


----------



## TonyMontana_83 (Dec 4, 2004)

Yea, as a fantasy owner I am very aware of just how one-dimensional Michael Redd is. His scoring is wonderful, but I still wonder why he doesn't do more on the court. Is it by his choosing or is it the Bucks' coaching staff telling him to only focus on scoring and little else? Well, I suppose if it's not broken don't fix it, right.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

well he played a hell of a game tonite w/ 7 assists i believe? that should help his numbers out


----------

